# Intact male behaviour - what to expect?



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

humping and pregnancy


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

Perhaps I need to be clearer..... I'm trying to get an idea of what behaviour to watch out for if I decide not to have him neutered before I go... What does an unaltered male *DO* when he knows there are female dogs in heat? Does he whine? Spin in circles? Insist on going for long walks on the beach? What?


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Wenryder, I think keeping him intact during your temporary work situation should work out fine. He's already well socialized, you plan to keep him contained and not running loose, and you're thinking ahead. Nine months is when many goldens become bratty teens, whether they're intact or not. In your shoes, I would be anticipating having to really be consistent with behavioral issues, no matter whether your youngster has the snip or not. Many people responsibly let their male dogs get their full growth before neutering....the key word is responsibly, which it sounds like you are!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think it's impossible to answer this question for sure with regards to someone else's dog. How your dog acts depends on training and management - and if you handle this right, you shouldn't have any problems. 

FWIW - my guy likes all of his girlfriends, but he's never gone off searching for them. He hasn't even tried mounting anything - which actually seems unique to him. Our other boys required a bit more "off" training. And he's even been in class with diapered females and didn't even notice. 

That said, he's gotten a lot of training...


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

For the most part the only thing you might notice, is chattering of the teeth. But not all dogs do it and not only because there's a girl in season, so it's not a tell tale sign.

But really if you keep up with his training, don't allow him to be too much of a brat and keep an eye on the dogs he does come into contact with, you should be fine. Watch out more for other intact males that may attack him - the less intact boys he hangs out with the better so he doesn't learn to be Mr. Macho Tuff dog.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Honestly, I have only ever had intact males so I don't know what living with a neutered male would be like. I have one intact male now, and 5 intact girls. When the girls are in heat, I keep him separated from them. He will sometimes lose his appetite, which can be difficult, as he can lose weight pretty quickly. He doesn't cry or bark or whine, but I know that some dogs do.

While I can usually call him off if he gets too interested in the kennel run or crate a girl in season is in, I don't count on it. If there is a girl in season around, he is going to want to court her and breed her, and I come in a far second. I just make sure to never put him in that situation.

I never have 2 males loose together when the girls are in heat-that's a quick way to a fight.

Other than that, I really have never seen anything like inappropriate marking behavior, humping, etc. in my boys. They just are not brought up that way.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I have a 22 month old intact wonderful golden boy. He does not have any unusual behaviors that I could attribute to him being intact. He is happy and sweet and does not try to leave the yard for females. I don't think you will have any problems keeping your dog intact until he is fully matured. 
Of course, I don't have him around females in season and he doesn't "seek them out". He is just his usual wonderful self. You need not worry....


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo will be 14 months old next week and he's still intact. We haven't really had any of the troublesome stereotypical intact male behaviors, besides humping stuffed animals and his bed. He did lift his leg to mark indoors once, but a firm "NO" when I saw his leg lifting was enough to knock that behavior off before it really started. He does lift his leg to mark in the backyard at my dad's house after my dad's golden pees. It's like a big cycle for them...they each pick a spot to pee and then switch back and forth to mark over each others pee. That doesn't really bother me though, seeing as he's not peeing on every mailbox we pass on a walk or anything like that (which our NEUTERED lab is guilty of).


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

"It depends." Annoying/undesirable behaviors are more related to the individual dog and training/management than whether the dog is intact or not.

Mounting is more often seen as a stress behavior rather than a reproductive behavior. 

Marking can be something a dog does sometimes or a lot or never (my 2.5 year old male sometimes marks outdoors and occasionally wants to in stores if someone else has.... a friend's 10 month old neutered-as-a-puppy dog marks EVERYTHING inside and out. It's about the individual more than anything else!).

I would be concerned about him not being exposed ot as many people/sights/sounds/smells. When you get a chance to take him into any urban evenrionments, definitely do that.

But have a GREAT time and it sounds like a GREAT job that you can take him along on the trip and have a fabulous summer!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Molson is now 26 months old and was just neutered a few weeks ago. 

Up until he was about 14 months old, he didn't know how to act around other intact males, he just wanted to play, but the other intact males sure didn't care whether he wanted to play or not, and he was attacked a couple of times. It made me pretty paranoid about future meets with intact males! Around 14 months he only became 'macho' around other intact males if there were other females around - whether they were intact or not. He has never tried to run off, but in all honesty I don't give him the opportunity to do so. If we were on a hike meeting new intact males, the hackles would go up and a little bit of growling but a quick tap on his butt and a "NO" and "Let's go!" would snap him out of it. 

I think as long as you keep a close eye on him, supervise him at all times when he meets new dogs and teach him the proper way to meet them, you should be ok taking him with you and waiting until he has matured a little more.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jack is 6 year old and still not neutered, he is my most loyal one, I can let him out without a leash and he comes right back when called, as for humping he never did, marking territory he never did, I think you will be OK with him.


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your responses!



Finn's Fan said:


> Wenryder, I think keeping him intact during your temporary work situation should work out fine. He's already well socialized, you plan to keep him contained and not running loose, and you're thinking ahead. Nine months is when many goldens become bratty teens, whether they're intact or not. In your shoes, I would be anticipating having to really be consistent with behavioral issues, no matter whether your youngster has the snip or not. Many people responsibly let their male dogs get their full growth before neutering....the key word is responsibly, which it sounds like you are!


Exactly - I am trying to learn about what to expect BEFORE I get faced with the situation, and be responsible for him and his behaviour. 



Bender said:


> But really if you keep up with his training, don't allow him to be too much of a brat and keep an eye on the dogs he does come into contact with, you should be fine. Watch out more for other intact males that may attack him - the less intact boys he hangs out with the better so he doesn't learn to be Mr. Macho Tuff dog.


Good to know - thank you! We will keep up with the training until we leave in early May.



Tahnee GR said:


> Honestly, I have only ever had intact males so I don't know what living with a neutered male would be like. I have one intact male now, and 5 intact girls. When the girls are in heat, I keep him separated from them. He will sometimes lose his appetite, which can be difficult, as he can lose weight pretty quickly. He doesn't cry or bark or whine, but I know that some dogs do.
> 
> While I can usually call him off if he gets too interested in the kennel run or crate a girl in season is in, I don't count on it. If there is a girl in season around, he is going to want to court her and breed her, and I come in a far second. I just make sure to never put him in that situation.


Wow - that is a lot of ladies in heat! Just out of curiousity - do they all go into heat at the same time or do they stagger?



RedDogs said:


> I would be concerned about him not being exposed ot as many people/sights/sounds/smells. When you get a chance to take him into any urban evenrionments, definitely do that.
> 
> But have a GREAT time and it sounds like a GREAT job that you can take him along on the trip and have a fabulous summer!!


We will be 20 minutes away from a small city called Goderich. There is a lake there too, and we'll be able to go swimming (for the first time with him!! Eeee soo excited to see him in water!) There are boardwalks and cafes, ice cream shops, lots of things to see and do, it's a really "summer town" and I will be sure to socialize him there as well when I am not working. Otherwise - YES! I am really looking forward to having him there! 



esSJay said:


> Molson is now 26 months old and was just neutered a few weeks ago.
> 
> Up until he was about 14 months old, he didn't know how to act around other intact males, he just wanted to play, but the other intact males sure didn't care whether he wanted to play or not, and he was attacked a couple of times. It made me pretty paranoid about future meets with intact males! Around 14 months he only became 'macho' around other intact males if there were other females around - whether they were intact or not. He has never tried to run off, but in all honesty I don't give him the opportunity to do so. If we were on a hike meeting new intact males, the hackles would go up and a little bit of growling but a quick tap on his butt and a "NO" and "Let's go!" would snap him out of it.
> 
> I think as long as you keep a close eye on him, supervise him at all times when he meets new dogs and teach him the proper way to meet them, you should be ok taking him with you and waiting until he has matured a little more.


I'm going to watch out for the "macho" attitude towards other males - so far so good! We know that reinforcing his good behaviour while on walks and greets now, every single day, will only help us in the future.



This all makes me feel so much better! I was worried that I'd have to have him neutered before we were ready for it.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I live in a semi-rural area. Hank was neutered at 12 months. Before his neuter he never tried to run-off searching for females. The only behavior that changed was he doesn't mark everything. 

I'd wait to neuter if I were you.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

wenryder said:


> .......
> Wow - that is a lot of ladies in heat! Just out of curiousity - do they all go into heat at the same time or do they stagger?..........


LOL-unfortunately, with that many, and 3 different breeds, they tend to stagger a bit :doh: Makes life interesting, since they are all house dogs (1000 sq ft house)-and not in a fun way!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Bender said:


> For the most part the only thing you might notice, is chattering of the teeth. But not all dogs do it and not only because there's a girl in season, so it's not a tell tale sign.
> 
> But really if you keep up with his training, don't allow him to be too much of a brat and keep an eye on the dogs he does come into contact with, you should be fine. Watch out more for other intact males that may attack him - the less intact boys he hangs out with the better so he doesn't learn to be Mr. Macho Tuff dog.


I think I would be afraid of other intact dogs going after mine.


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

I've talked to Brad and we've decided to wait on neutering him. 
Thanks everyone for all of your advice! I knew I could count on you!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The only thing I notice when my dogs go from being intact to neutered (I usually neuter after they are 7 years old but am rethinking if they need neutering at all) is weight gain - or a definite need to feed a small amount of food to prevent it.

My dogs are all trained and active, so as mentioned above, unless there is a girl in heat, having intact males is not an issue. They do not hump (not allowed), do not mark in the house (not allowed) etc.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> The only thing I notice when my dogs go from being intact to neutered (I usually neuter after they are 7 years old but am rethinking if they need neutering at all) is weight gain - or a definite need to feed a small amount of food to prevent it.
> 
> My dogs are all trained and active, so as mentioned above, unless there is a girl in heat, having intact males is not an issue. They do not hump (not allowed), do not mark in the house (not allowed) etc.


Have you found their intact status to cause any problems in competition? I'd like to put off Flip's neutering as long as possible, but I've never trialed an intact dog before. Many people seem to do it with no problem. Others see a remarkable difference in the dog's level of attention after neutering. One person I know who was having trouble with her golden's focus in competition - typically scoring low to mid 90's, got her dog neutered and the first trial back the dog scored 199.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Have you found their intact status to cause any problems in competition? I'd like to put off Flip's neutering as long as possible, but I've never trialed an intact dog before. Many people seem to do it with no problem. Others see a remarkable difference in the dog's level of attention after neutering. One person I know who was having trouble with her golden's focus in competition - typically scoring low to mid 90's, got her dog neutered and the first trial back the dog scored 199.


I did notice a problem once when a :doh::doh::doh::doh: breed person set up her crates in the obedience section - a rottie in season with her attending mate lunging his crate froward whenever a male walked by - I finally gathered my courage to be rude and asked her if she was aware that 1) bitches in season are not allowed at obedience shows and 2) obedience dogs are off leash and her mesh crate might not be enough of a barrier .. she left. BTW: I received a standing ovation for that one ... sheesh ... 

But no, usually I do not notice a difference  

But Jodie, given my area of competition, I honestly don't train to 199 1/2 level; I aim for 195 - 198. I have earned 198.5 to 199 too many times without even placing to put in the extra hours needed for those final points. 

Perhaps I need to ramp it up again


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

That reminds ne when I was showing out of state at a breed/obedience show. There was a local person there with her golden bitch. The bitch rolled over on her back and revealed a very swollen and bloody you know what. I said to the owner, "Your dog is in heat." She replied,"Just a little." She's a breeder. Needless to say, I got her kicked out.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Had a boxer owner try that once. Dark dog so it was hard to see blood but either the dog was in heat, or she had some sorta nasty bug bite. Same thing, she left. :uhoh:


----------

